

Google Give Searchers ‘Instant Previews’ of Result Pages - erikano
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/11/google-instant-previews/

======
riffraff
I really wish google would provide me with the option to revert to the old
style homepage. I would be 5% happier if google just stopped being not-strict
about what I search.

OTOH I think showing in which part of the page the match is is kind of an
interesting feature, but I wish we could do that via some kind of xpath-based
urls.

